# Star Pro Premium



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone have any feedback on this brand of dog food?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Jay, call Mark Lanier. He's sponsored by them and has been using it for a while. No complaints from him that I've heard.


----------

